# Innova Puppy Dry Puppy Food



## Lynn4 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got 3 dogs, 6 mths old Shetland & Golden and a 2 year old Std poodle. They all reacted to the food immediately after 1 feed, with big pimple like bumps and bloody mucuos bowel. I am sure its an allergy reaction o the food cos i started the dogs w this formula at different time. They all had the same reaction... I have since thrown the 3/4 of the pack (the biggest pack available) away. What could cause the allergy??? I'm from Singapore, could it b that the weather here is too hot for them to benefit from such high protein content food?


----------



## Atlanta tom (Mar 31, 2010)

I have an australian cattle dog Will be 1 year old next month, and she has been on Innova dry puppy food for about 6 months. She has grown and developed well and loves the food. Stool is small to normal and she seems to be the picture of good health, I highly recommend this food to anyone.


----------



## Alli (May 19, 2010)

I have two Australian Cattle Dogs (one is a puppy, one is 3 years old), and I had them both on Wellness (Just for Puppy and Super 5 Mix Chicken, respectively). Unfortunately, the Wellness didn't agree with either one of them, they both had terrible gas, and the puppy got increasing worse (and frequent) diarrhea to the point where the poor puppy never had a normal bowel movement. I had him tested for every parasite and bug under the sun including Giardia, and everything came up negative. I put him on a diet of rice and chicken, per my vet's request, and he immediately was fine, so we realized it was the food that was causing his problems. After getting a recommendation from a friend for Natura's line of products, I switched them to dry Innova Puppy and Innova Adult Large Bites, and the change is AMAZING! At first I was pretty bummed about the Wellness problems, since it's a good food too, it just didnt agree with my dogs, but the Innova has been amazing for both dogs! No more stomach problems, and both dogs love the Innova. I would HIGHLY recommend this food!


----------



## Vivian2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I will be rescuing three American Pit Bull Terriers from a shelter. I plan on feeding then Innova Puppy Chow if they are younger than a year old. My aunts Pit Bull, Abby, (shes a sweetheart!) used to eat Innova as a pup, she was so healthy, and still is. Innova works great! pure white teeth, thick coat, expressive eyes, wagging tail, nice strong nails, nice cold wet nose, and, my gosh, she has lots of muscle! She is a rescue too. And before she was on Pedigree, and just not playful, and her hair was thinned, but tht changed when i told my aunt to use Innove. She is a different dog,(good) And when she turned 1 yr old. Innova Evo Red Meat, amazing! these two foods work so great together! Innova Puppy Chow when under a year, Innova Evo when a year or older. She is four yrs old today, Sunday, August 15th, 2010. Shes beautiful! Very muscular, happy, strong, still has white teeth, no allergies, (Innova and Evo have gotten rid of her allergies) extremely playful, and she gets taken to the vet once a year for check-ups and shots, has'nt had one single problem! Shes super friendly, loves other dogs, loves kids and looka plain amazing! Im so happy, shes the best she can be! Keep up the awesome work, Innova and Evo! Keep making your food great, and i will keep telling people about you and your making dogs all around the world healthy and very happy! Reccomended for : Everybody and every dog!


----------



## Vivian2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Another thing. Innova and Evo may not agree with everybody dogs. Yes some will have some problems with the food, others will have no problems ever. But do not think the food is the problem. Its not. Its your dog, it;s stomach may not agree with the food, or its system may not be able to handle the food because of its healthyness, if your dog was fed on a bad food for a very long period of time, and all of a sudden its fed a high grade food like this, its system will need to adjust. If your swiching to this food, swich slowly. Let its body adjust to this food. Feed maybe 1/4 a cup of this food mixed with its other to let it get accustomed to it. So dont rad on the brand because you may have swiched it too fast. If you swiched nice and slow, and your dogs didnt agree with it, then swich to a lower grade food. But i still reccomend it to everyone!


----------



## Vivian2 (Aug 17, 2010)

To,
Innova and Evo makers.

Keep up the great work. Keep the food at a tolerable price, 60$ - 40$ is tolerable for all people if they want the BEST for their dogs!  Keep the food free of sharp bones tht might accidentally get missed (which hasent been a problem) and keep thinking about the dogs you guys/girls are helping. Dont turn you backs on them like the other food brands are doing. I beleive you'll never let us, or our beloved chompanions, down! Luv ya guys!


----------



## Viviann (Aug 30, 2010)

I live in Conneticut, and i have two pure-bred Siberian Huskies. Ariana, my copper and white female, and Alex, my grey and white male. They are both 1 year old today, Sunday August 29,2010. As puppies i fed them Innova. Beautiful coats, bright blue eyes, nice hard, strong nails, white teeth! I love Innova!! Now that they are a year old, ive swiched them to Evo. Still, i love it!!! They are just... cant use words!!! I cannot explain how great these two foods work for dogs when Innova is fed young, then Evo when a year or older!!!!! Im just blown away!! They havent had a single health problem so far in their life!! I love these foods so much!!!


----------



## Viviann (Aug 30, 2010)

I also have Siberian Huskies. I have four rescues. My white female, my splotched colored female and my red and white male and my black male. I feed them all Evo and my two females that arent a year old yet eat Innova. My black male has so many health problems. He is allergic to grass and fleas. Since hes been eating Evo with Innove, his allergies actually dissapeared in five weeks!! Amazing!!! All of them are beautiful and happy!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, YOU ARE VERY FUNNY. You should not post under 2 different names...


----------



## Vivian2 (Aug 17, 2010)

you do no tht vivian is my bestest friend. and my name is vivian her name is viviann... pronounced vi-vi-ann not one person under two names. so please, BACK OFF


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

BEWARE!!! My dog has been eating California Natural his whole life. But he can longer eat it... P & G well soon ruin this also, I would watch my dogs poo very closely. This really is a heads up, because I used to really like all of their products.


----------



## Amanda10 (Dec 26, 2011)

We put our puppy on this food, he's a lab cross and is now 11 weeks old. He started out fine on it, and it wasn't until the last week of the first 15 lb bag that he developed diarrhea. He was fine to start with and then it just got worse and worse. I put him on water only, gave his stomach 12 hours of rest and then gave him some brown rice with chicken stock and no more diarrhea. I wasn't sure it was the food, so tried it again but he immediately got diarrhea again. 

He did so well with it to start with. I'm sure it's a great food just really not working for us at this point. I think we'll go back to Now! or Go! at this point as we had that to start with, I just couldn't find it at the store I was in when we needed food.


----------

